# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Récup' fruits-légumes à Lidl (Soissons, 02) pour le refuge Les Gombertins

## Carole Élorac

Bonjour tout l'monde,

Qui pourrait aller régulièrement à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02) le matin récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro pour le refuge Les Gombertins ?  :Smile: 

Si vous avez cette possibilité, merci de contacter le refuge via facebook en mp  ::  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

> Après 2 cas d'e cuniculi en 3 ans, nous avons pris la décision de ne plus faire de ramassage d'herbes et plantes sauvages pour les lapins.  A 2kgs500 de légumes par jour, le budget explose.... et moins d'argent c'est aussi moins d'animaux pris en charge.  Deux ans que nous cherchons des gens pour aller nous chercher des cagettes à 1 euro a Lidl, à l'ouverture du magasin, à 8h20, mais aucun engagement depuis.  " Personne n'a la responsabilité de tout faire, mais chacun doit accomplir quelque chose.... "



Si pouvez vous rendre disponible pour y aller, merci de contacter le refuge via facebook ici : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/
ou là : https://www.facebook.com/groups/1214...0/?__tn__=HH-R
ou sur twitter : https://*twitter.com/gombertins*

----------


## Carole Élorac

Toujours d'actualité, merciiii  :Big Grin: 

Qui pourrait aller régulièrement à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02) le matin récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro pour le refuge Les Gombertins ?  :Smile: 

Si vous avez cette possibilité, merci de contacter le refuge via facebook en mp ::  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Toujours d'actualité, le refuge ne serait pas contre un petit coup de main pour aller récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro lre matin à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl Soissons  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

La page facebook officielle du refuge étant fermée pendant les vacances, vous pouvez vous diriger vers le groupe "solidarité gombertins" : https://www.facebook.com/groups/1214202271969050/?ref=bookmarks
ou bien vers la page twitter : https://twitter.com/gombertins

Elle rouvrira début janvier  :: .

----------


## Carole Élorac

> Deux ans que nous cherchons des gens pour aller nous chercher des cagettes à 1 euro a Lidl, à l'ouverture du magasin, à 8h20, mais aucun engagement depuis.


Qui pour aider le refuge à aller récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro à l'ouverture du magasin Lil de Soissons ?  :Smile: 

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Qui pour aider le refuge à aller récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro à l'ouverture du magasin Lil de Soissons ?  :Smile: 

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Toujours d'actualité  ::  ; merci pour eux  :Smile: 




> Qui pourrait aller régulièrement à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02) le matin récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro pour le refuge Les Gombertins ? 
> 
> Si vous avez cette possibilité, merci de contacter le refuge via facebook en mp : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## lille1988

Bonjour, désolée beaucoup trop loin. 

PPeut etre pourriez vous essayer de diffuser une annonce dans la presse locale.

----------


## Carole Élorac

Bonjour et merci pour votre réponse (excusez-moi, je n'avais pas reçu la notification de réponse à ce post …)





> Bonjour, désolée beaucoup trop loin. 
> 
> PPeut etre pourriez vous essayer de diffuser une annonce dans la presse locale.


- - - Mise à jour - - -

_Qui pourrait aller régulièrement à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02) le matin récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro pour le refuge Les Gombertins ?_  :Smile: 
_
Si vous avez cette possibilité, merci de contacter le refuge via facebook en_ mp :: _ :_ _https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/__



_


> Après 2 cas d'e cuniculi en 3 ans, nous avons pris la décision de ne plus faire de ramassage d'herbes et plantes sauvages pour les lapins. A 2kgs500 de légumes par jour, le budget explose.... et moins d'argent c'est aussi moins d'animaux pris en charge.


_
_

----------


## doriant

ils peuvent pas vs les mettre de coté pr la journée ? paske faire le voyage benevolement en mm temps que ses courses c une chose, mais ya l'horaire qui peut géner ?

----------


## Carole Élorac

> ils peuvent pas vs les mettre de coté pr la journée ? paske faire le voyage benevolement en mm temps que ses courses c une chose, mais ya l'horaire qui peut géner ?


Malheureusement non car pas mal de monde justement pour ces cagettes à l'heure de l'ouverture

----------


## Carole Élorac

Nourrir les lapins aux Gombertins, c'est pas moins de 2kg500 de fruits et légumes par jour. 

Si vous êtes disponible, même de temps en temps, pour aller chercher des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02), ce serait génial !  :: 

Merci pour eux  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Toujours d'actualité. 

Si quelqu'un pouvait, même de temps en temps, aller chercher des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02), ce serait génial !  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Bonjour tout l'monde,

Qui pourrait aller régulièrement à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02) le matin récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro pour le refuge Les Gombertins ?  :Smile: 

Si vous avez cette possibilité, merci de contacter le refuge via facebook en mp ::  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

La page officielle du refuge étant fermée pour quelques jours, n'hésitez pas à rejoindre ce groupe "solidarité gombertins" : https://www.facebook.com/groups/1214202271969050/
pour contacter Les Gombertins, ou bien la page twitter : https://twitter.com/gombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Toujours d'actualité :

Si vous êtes disponible, même de temps en temps, pour aller chercher des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02), ce serait génial !  :: 
(même si ce n'est que de temps en temps, ce serait déjà super !)

Merci pour eux  :: 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1214202271969050/
pour contacter Les Gombertins, ou bien la page twitter : https://twitter.com/gombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Si quelqu'un/e peut y aller, ne serait- ce qu'une fois de temps en temps,n ça dépannerait bien le refuge. les lapins mangent 2k500 de fruits et légumes par jour. Merci pour eux  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Bonjour tout l'monde,

Qui pourrait aller régulièrement à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02) le matin récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro pour le refuge Les Gombertins ?  :Smile: 

Si vous avez cette possibilité, merci de contacter le refuge via facebook en mp ::  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Bonjour tout l'monde,

Qui pourrait aller régulièrement à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02) le matin récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro pour le refuge Les Gombertins ?  :Smile: 

Ne serait-ce même qu'une fois de temps en temps, ce serait déjà bien, merci  :: 

Si vous avez cette possibilité, merci de contacter le refuge via facebook en mp ::  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Si quelqu'un/e a la possibilité, même de temps en temps, d'aller récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro chez Lidl (Soissons), ce serait super ! Merci pour les animaux  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carole Élorac

Bonjour tout l'monde,

Qui pourrait aller régulièrement à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02) le matin récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro pour le refuge Les Gombertins ?  :Smile: 

Si vous avez cette possibilité, merci de contacter le refuge via facebook en mp ::  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Toujours d'actualité  :: 

Si quelqu'un/e a la possibilité de se rendre au lild de Soissons le matin à l'ouverture pour récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro pour les donner au refuge, ce serait super. Le budget alimentation est un gros poste de dépense pour le refuge.

Ou bien si vous faites de la récup dans les poubelles et avez la possibilité de paratger votre butin avec le refuge, cela serait aussi une solution !  :Smile:

----------


## Carole Élorac

Bonjour tout l'monde,

Qui pourrait aller régulièrement à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02) le matin récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro pour le refuge Les Gombertins ?  :Smile: 

Si vous avez cette possibilité, merci de contacter le refuge via facebook en mp ::  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Toujours d'actualité :

Si vous êtes disponible, même de temps en temps, pour aller chercher des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02), ce serait génial !  :: 
(même si ce n'est que de temps en temps, ce serait déjà super !)

Merci pour eux  :: 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1214202271969050/
pour contacter Les Gombertins, ou bien la page twitter : https://twitter.com/gombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Bonjour tout l'monde,

Qui pourrait aller régulièrement à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02) le matin récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro pour le refuge Les Gombertins ?  :Smile: 

Si vous avez cette possibilité, merci de contacter le refuge via facebook en mp ::  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Si quelqu'un/e a la possibilité, même de temps en temps, d'aller récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro chez Lidl (Soissons), ce serait super ! Merci pour les animaux  :Big Grin: 

Ou bien alors de venir avec moi faire le tour des poubelles des grandes surfaces régulièrement, après leur fermeture le soir pour ensuite redistribuer au refuge.

----------


## Carole Élorac

Si vous êtes disponible, même de temps en temps, pour aller chercher des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02), ce serait génial !  :: 
(même si ce n'est que de temps en temps, ce serait déjà super !)

Ou bien venir faire le tour des poubelles après la fermeture de certaines grandes surfaces le soir afin de redistribuer au refuge  :Smile:  

Merci pour eux  :: 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1214202271969050/
pour contacter Les Gombertins, ou bien la page twitter : https://twitter.com/gombertins

----------


## Carole Élorac

Bonjour tout l'monde,

Qui pourrait aller régulièrement à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02) le matin récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro pour le refuge Les Gombertins ?  :Smile: 

Ou bien de venir faire de la récup' dans les poubelles des grandes surfaces de Soissons de temps en temps ?

Si vous avez cette possibilité, merci de contacter le refuge via facebook en mp ::  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Toujours d'actualité, merci  :: 

A eux seuls, les lapins mangent 1kg500 de fruits et légumes par jour.

----------


## Carole Élorac

Bonjour tout l'monde,

Qui pourrait aller régulièrement à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02) le matin récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro pour le refuge Les Gombertins ?  :Smile: 

Si vous avez cette possibilité, merci de contacter le refuge via facebook en mp ::  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Si vous êtes disponible, même de temps en temps, pour aller chercher des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02), ce serait génial !
 :: 
(même si ce n'est que de temps en temps, ce serait déjà super !)

Ou bien si vous avez une possibilité quelconque d'en récupérer de manière régulière, ça serait bien aussi  :: 

Mercii  :Smile: 

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Si vous êtes disponible, même de temps en temps, pour aller chercher des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02), ce serait génial !
 :: 
(même si ce n'est que de temps en temps, ce serait déjà super !)

Ou bien si vous avez une possibilité quelconque d'en récupérer ...

Merci pour eux
 :: 

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Qui pourrait aller régulièrement à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02) le matin récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro pour le refuge Les Gombertins ?
 :Smile: 

Si vous avez cette possibilité, merci de contacter le refuge via facebook en
mp ::  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Toujours d'actualité, merciiii  :Big Grin: 

Qui pourrait aller régulièrement à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02) le matin récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro pour le refuge Les Gombertins ?  :Smile: 

Si vous avez cette possibilité, merci de contacter le refuge via facebook en mp ::  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Bonjour tout l'monde,

Qui pourrait aller régulièrement à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02) le matin récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro pour le refuge Les Gombertins ?  :Smile: 

Si vous avez cette possibilité, merci de contacter le refuge via facebook en mp ::  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Bonjour tout l'monde,

Qui pourrait aller régulièrement à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02) le matin récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro pour le refuge Les Gombertins ?  :Smile: 

Si vous avez cette possibilité, merci de contacter le refuge via facebook en mp ::  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Si vous êtes disponible, même de temps en temps, pour aller chercher des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02), ce serait génial !  :: 
(même si ce n'est que de temps en temps, ce serait déjà super !)

Merci pour eux 


https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/


 ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Si vous êtes disponible, même de temps en temps, pour aller chercher des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02), ce serait génial !  :: 

Les lapins accueillis au sanctuaire ne mangent pas moins d'1kg500 de fruits légumes par jour  :Big Grin:  

Merci  :: 

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Bonjour tout l'monde,

Qui pourrait aller régulièrement à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02) le matin récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro pour le refuge Les Gombertins ?  :Smile: 

Si vous avez cette possibilité, merci de contacter le refuge via facebook en mp ::  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Si vous êtes disponible, même de temps en temps, pour aller chercher des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02), ce serait génial !
 :: 
(même si ce n'est que de temps en temps, ce serait déjà super !)

Ou bien si vous avez une possibilité quelconque d'en récupérer ...

Merci pour eux
 :: 

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Trois lapins au sanctuaire, c'est 1kg500 de fruits-légumes par jour, en plus du foin.

Donc si quelqu'un-e est en mesure d'aller chercher des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro chez Lidl (magasin de Soissons) le matin à l'ouverture, ce serait super  :: . 

Merci  :: 

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Bonjour tout l'monde,

Qui pourrait aller régulièrement à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02) le matin récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro pour le refuge Les Gombertins ?  :Smile: 

Ne serait-ce même qu'une fois de temps en temps, ce serait déjà bien, merci  :: 

Si vous avez cette possibilité, merci de contacter le refuge via facebook en mp ::  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Bonjour tout l'monde,

Qui pourrait aller régulièrement à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02) le matin récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro pour le refuge Les Gombertins ?  :Smile: 

Ne serait-ce même qu'une fois de temps en temps, ce serait déjà bien, merci  :: 

Si vous avez cette possibilité, merci de contacter les Gombertins par mail : lesgombertins02@hotmail.com



 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Si vous êtes disponible, même de temps en temps, pour aller chercher des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02), ce serait génial !
 :: 
(même si ce n'est que de temps en temps, ce serait déjà super !)

Ou bien si vous avez une possibilité quelconque d'en récupérer de manière régulière, ça serait bien aussi  :: 

Mercii  :Smile: 

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Si vous êtes disponible, même de temps en temps, pour aller chercher des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02), ce serait génial !
 :: 
(même si ce n'est que de temps en temps, ce serait déjà super !)

Ou bien si vous avez une possibilité quelconque d'en récupérer de manière régulière, ça serait bien aussi  :: 

Mercii  :Smile: 

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Bonjour tout l'monde,

Qui pourrait aller régulièrement à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02) le matin récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro pour le refuge Les Gombertins ?  :Smile: 

Si vous avez cette possibilité, merci de contacter le refuge via facebook en mp ::  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Pour des raisons personnelles et professionnelles, nous allons devoir stopper notre activité pour un certain temps. 
 Plus aucune prise en charge ne sera possible, et nous ne pourrons pas répondre a vos MP.  Les personnes désirant un reçu fiscal doivent adresser leur demande a cette adresse mail vlannessans@yahoo.com, et uniquement pour les reçus.  Nous laissons malgré tout la page en ligne et reviendrons des que possible.

https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombertins-821842794544153
https://*twitter.com/**gombertins
*https://www.instagram.com/lesgombertins/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Bonjour tout l'monde,

Qui pourrait aller régulièrement à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02) le matin récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro pour le refuge Les Gombertins ?  :Smile: 

Si vous avez cette possibilité, merci de contacter le refuge via facebook en mp ::  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Qui pourrait aller régulièrement à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02) le matin récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro pour le refuge Les Gombertins ?  :Smile: 

Si vous avez cette possibilité, merci de contacter le refuge via facebook en mp ::  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Si quelqu'un a la possibilité, même de temps en temps, d'aller acheter des cagettes de fruits et légumes chez Lidl (Soissons) à l'ouverture du magasin, nous vous en serions très reconnaissants  :: . Les lapins, non seulement en raffolent, mais en ont besoin dans leur alimentation au quotidien.

Merci  :: 

Si vous avez cette possibilité, merci de contacter le refuge via facebook en mp ::  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Bonjour tout l'monde,

Qui pourrait aller régulièrement à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02) le matin récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro pour le refuge Les Gombertins ?  :Smile: 

Si vous avez cette possibilité, merci de contacter le refuge via facebook en mp ::  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Bonjour tout l'monde,

Qui pourrait aller régulièrement à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02) le matin récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro pour le refuge Les Gombertins ?  :Smile: 

Si vous avez cette possibilité, merci de contacter le refuge via facebook en mp ::  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Bonjour tout l'monde,

Qui pourrait aller régulièrement à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02) le matin récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro pour le refuge Les Gombertins ?  :Smile: 

Si vous avez cette possibilité, merci de contacter le refuge via facebook en mp ::  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

----------


## Carole Élorac

Bonjour tout l'monde,

Qui pourrait aller régulièrement à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02) le matin récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro pour le refuge Les Gombertins ?  :Smile: 

Si vous avez cette possibilité, merci de contacter le refuge via facebook en mp ::  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

onjour tout l'monde,

Qui pourrait aller régulièrement à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02) le matin récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro pour le refuge Les Gombertins ?  :Smile: 

Si vous avez cette possibilité, merci de contacter le refuge via facebook en mp ::  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Bonjour tout l'monde,

Qui pourrait aller régulièrement à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02) le matin récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro pour le refuge Les Gombertins ?  :Smile: 

Si vous avez cette possibilité, merci de contacter le refuge via facebook en mp ::  : https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## Carole Élorac

Bonjour tout l'monde,

Qui pourrait aller régulièrement à l'ouverture du magasin Lidl de Soissons (02) le matin récupérer des cagettes de fruits et légumes à 1 euro pour le refuge Les Gombertins ?
 :Smile: 

Si vous avez cette possibilité, merci de contacter le refuge via facebook en
mp :: :
https://www.facebook.com/Les-Gombert...1842794544153/


 ::  ::  ::

----------

